# Aquabid...



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Does anyone know what happened to Aquabid? I can't view the page anymore.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

It has been down all day for me.


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

It was down yesterday too. Bummer.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Moved this thread to current area and locking, same thread here

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4261&highlight=


----------

